# LG 22" Flatron W2242S review



## Ketxxx (Apr 23, 2009)

As theres bugger all info on this monitor about the net I figured I would jot down some details for folks.

Image Quality:

Out of the box its pretty poor. However playing around with the settings will net you a reasonable return, it still won't be fantastic, but it will be a little better than average, some may even call it good.

Response Time: 5ms

Although rated for 5ms it seems like LG have chosen a much less flattering approach to how response time is measured, I would say its up there with the response time of 2ms screens.

Contrast Ratio:

8000:1. Note to get this you will need to select movie mode or internet from the F-Engine menu. Otherwise its a rather poor 700:1.

Resolution:

The LG supports all regular and widescreen resolutions up to 1680*1050. At 1680*1050 the maximum refresh rate is 60Hz and in 1440*900 maximum refresh rate is 75Hz.

Build Quality:

Pretty good. Solid base that easily clips in, and you can tilt the screen.

Connections:

Not great. One VGA port is all you get, no HDMI or DVI, although a VGA to DVI adapter works fine. Don't expect to find wall mountings either, the monitor doesn't have any.

Overall:

Its your average 22" screen, nothing fancy. It looks nice, has a OK picture once you fine tuned the settings, and does not suffer from colour bleeding, dead pixels or ghosting. For £124 you can't really gripe too much, although a DVI port would of been nice to see with a slightly higher quality screen.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2009)

No HDCP I would expect also.

NO DVi-NO HDMI

I would be sending that sucker back with a big fuck you I don't want this behind it......


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 23, 2009)

Yea, the picture quality suffers when using a VGA connection and only the budget monitors don't come with a DVI connection.  At least it was cheap.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> No HDCP I would expect also.
> 
> NO DVi-NO HDMI
> 
> I would be sending that sucker back with a big fuck you I don't want this behind it......



Yep I'd take it back too, get one w/DVI, hdmi etc now-a-days. Using an LCD with a vga or dvi-to-vga converter just seems a waste to me. I've used DVI LCD's for year and I've seen the difference comapred to my parents' LCD's running on VGA...bleh.

I loved my Acer 19" and 22" 16:10 LCD's, both were great, no dead pixels, good iq, overall very happy with em', both had vga and dvi connections. My new Asus 24" LCD is amazing, 1920x1080 is great, I came from 1680x1050 which is good, but 19x10 is noticably nicer imo. Plus the asus came with hdmi, dvi and vga connections, I still use dvi atm though! 


I've heard good things about LG, but just having VGA I'd say take it back, at least get DVI support, at least to me I notice a difference, clearer image, better image quality, improved colors, etc.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

you could always open her up and see if they just didn't solder on the conection.....


----------



## AsRock (Apr 24, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Yep I'd take it back too, get one w/DVI, hdmi etc now-a-days. Using an LCD with a vga or dvi-to-vga converter just seems a waste to me. I've used DVI LCD's for year and I've seen the difference comapred to my parents' LCD's running on VGA...bleh.
> 
> I loved my Acer 19" and 22" 16:10 LCD's, both were great, no dead pixels, good iq, overall very happy with em', both had vga and dvi connections. My new Asus 24" LCD is amazing, 1920x1080 is great, I came from 1680x1050 which is good, but 19x10 is noticably nicer imo. Plus the asus came with hdmi, dvi and vga connections, I still use dvi atm though!
> 
> ...



With the same monitor i have not noticed a difference from d-plug and DVI unless it's with a HDTV were as some only support lower res on one or other connectors.

Zero difference with the sammy 204B none what so ever.

However for that price i would get a friend from the US to send me a sammy as it still be cheaper than that...


----------

